# imac G5 avec 4Go de mémoire vive selon wikipédia



## frolick10 (28 Juillet 2007)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G5

une erreur? 

il me semble que ce n'est pas possible / carte mère...


----------



## ntx (29 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas croire tout ce qui est dans Wikipedia.
Si tu veux connaître les caractéristiques de tous les Mac de la Terre, il y a ce qu'il faut sur le site d'Apple.  

J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'est un "Mio". Un Mo je vois, mais un Mio  :rateau:


----------



## dvd (29 Juillet 2007)

ou alors pour les anciens mod&#232;les telecharger mactracker


----------

